# Log truck load $?



## Jagtec1 (Aug 27, 2013)

So, I found an ad on Craigslist that offers 5-12 cords (amount depends upon log shape and packing on truck) of hardwoods for $400 delivered.  I emailed the guy and he says I won't be disappointed.  I figure to get around 7-8 honest cords.  I can get Ash this weekend (must be a tree guy unloading stuff on a particular job), which would be good due to it's short dry time (I have about 2.5-3 cords of Black Locust, and another 2.5 of Cherry and Oak).  

Good deal, bad deal?  Discuss.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Aug 27, 2013)

5-12 chords is a pretty wide range .. I see lots of log trucks down here in Western NC. there is no such thing in packing it in on the truck the logs Lay on top one of another very nicely . Unless a tree has a tremendous
curve in it, which i doubt .  $400 bucks is a good deal even if you only get 5.. Down here i can get 6-7 chords. for $350 a load. Tell him you want a guarantee of at least six.

A log truck can hold a tremendous amount of wood


----------



## Jagtec1 (Aug 27, 2013)

He just e-mailed me back.  Now it's Poplar and Maple, not Ash.  I'm gonna pass on this load until he gets Ash, Oak, Cherry, Locust, etc.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Aug 27, 2013)

Not for no poplar... All maple would be fine IMO.


----------



## paul bunion (Aug 27, 2013)

Tree service log loads can vary. A short fat log can waste a lot of space if there isn't one to load in behind it.   A load from my regular supplier usually consists of about 30 pieces of wood up to 24" in diameter and 20' long which yield a little less than 6 cords.   If you are getting large logs I highly suggest that you get them laid out flat on stringers.  They are a lot easier to deal with one by one and off the ground.  

How the grapple boom is mounted on his truck will matter if your yard is small or driveway tight.  If it is mounted to the back of the truck he can swing the logs out behind,  if the grapple is to the front he will be pretty limited in where he can lay the logs.   I couldn't get a delivery from a front mounted grapple due to the size of my yard and my driveway unless I had them dropped my front yard.  If you have space don't worry about it.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 27, 2013)

Jagtec1 said:


> He just e-mailed me back. Now it's Poplar and Maple, not Ash. I'm gonna pass on this load until he gets Ash, Oak, Cherry, Locust, etc.


 
 +1
Be worth it for most woods,  but not for any of the poplar species .


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 27, 2013)

I pay $500-$600 and its about 6-8 cord, or thats what he calls.  Closer to 6, but its all straight, clean, and almost 95% of what you deliver. Last year I had 2 Pignut hickory logs thrown in with the Ash logs. That was not a disappointment.  So for around $100 a cord, brought to my house, trimmed, placed where I want it? Pretty good deal. 

As for the Poplar? If it was 12 cord and only half was Poplar and the other half Maple? That still wouldn't be a bad deal? But it likely won't be near 12 cord. But..... If it was? That would leave you a couple years of Shoulder wood and next load, try and get all oak, hickory, ash, etc.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 28, 2013)

Poplar, while not an ideal wood, can be OK for SS wood (I'd only be interested in the Tulip poplar, none of the others), but I'd do like you are doing and hold out for better stuff.  Maple is good, ash is good, etc.  I'd hate to see you spend 400 clams on a load that's 90% poplar.......that'd be a crime IMO.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 28, 2013)

Agreed, I wouldn't pay a premium for Poplar or soft Maple.
Last load I got I specified Oak and got at least 95% Oak. 20 cord for $1500.
Very easy Much easier to work up precut logs.


----------



## Augie (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is my thought, Ill spend time Cutting, Splitting, and stacking. I can buy Face Cords of Oak for $55 Delivered Cut and Split. 

So the question is, how much is your time worth. for the time/gas wear and tear on equipment an additional $65 per cord to have the work done is IMHO worth it. 

My guy will drop off wood when he is close, big rounds and what not. I get mostly Maple, a bit of each Cotton Wood, Oak, Ash, hickory, but it is all free so for me it makes it worth it to process this stuff myself. I Dont think I would pay for a load of logs when I can get Cut and split for about the same price.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 28, 2013)

Jagtec1 said:


> So, I found an ad on Craigslist that offers 5-12 cords (amount depends upon log shape and packing on truck) of hardwoods for $400 delivered. I emailed the guy and he says I won't be disappointed. I figure to get around 7-8 honest cords. I can get Ash this weekend (must be a tree guy unloading stuff on a particular job), which would be good due to it's short dry time (I have about 2.5-3 cords of Black Locust, and another 2.5 of Cherry and Oak).
> 
> Good deal, bad deal? Discuss.


 

As you've already found out, it is extremely important to find out what wood you will get. When a seller states it is hardwood, that is a meaningless term when it comes to firewood. You need to be specific.

Also, do not be drawn in to the foolish belief that ash dries super quick. It ain't going to be ready to burn in just a few months. Oh, you can burn it if you want but you'll be wasting money and will perhaps learn some new descriptive words.... You'll also be cleaning your chimney a bit more often if you try it.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 28, 2013)

Price is great, species sucks.
Tell him when he has a load of Oak, to bring 3 up here! ;-)


----------



## Paulywalnut (Aug 29, 2013)

Jagtec1 said:


> He just e-mailed me back.  Now it's Poplar and Maple, not Ash.  I'm gonna pass on this load until he gets Ash, Oak, Cherry, Locust, etc.


Good thinking. It could be mostly poplar. Not good.


----------



## Jagtec1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> As you've already found out, it is extremely important to find out what wood you will get. When a seller states it is hardwood, that is a meaningless term when it comes to firewood. You need to be specific.
> 
> Also, do not be drawn in to the foolish belief that ash dries super quick. It ain't going to be ready to burn in just a few months. Oh, you can burn it if you want but you'll be wasting money and will perhaps learn some new descriptive words.... You'll also be cleaning your chimney a bit more often if you try it.


 
I don't need it for this year, so it's not really an issue.  It would be nice to use some of it next year, possibly.  I told him to get back to me when he gets better stuff.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 30, 2013)

Poplar is a hardwood, but the local western species sucks big time as firewood. Smells like cat pee when burned.

Here a 10 cord logging truck load (3 MBF) of green maple or oak logs is $1200, delivered. Usually they are not available though, and only after they have logged and culled enough secondary logs to sell as firewood. After it is processed and dry it will be more like 9 cords, or $133 a cord. I can get 3 cord loads of Doug fir log mill ends in a dump truck delivered for $300, any time of year. More manageable, more available, and cheaper. Not as good as Oregon white oak, but better than bigleaf maple.

Log truck loads of hardwoods are far cheaper back east than they are here in the west...  they all sound like a great deal, except for poplar and light maple. I cannot even imagine getting black locust for $400 a log truckload  *sniff*


----------

